# Working-Line Breeders?



## aerichards (Aug 7, 2014)

I need assistance in finding a suitable working-line breeder, if not the best. Location does not matter. Here are the ones I am currently looking at:

German Shepherd Breeders | Vom Banach K9
=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs
German Shepherd Dogs Van Den Heuvel k9 406-438-1092
Van Meerhout German Shepherds
German Shepherd Puppies For Sale Breeder Protection German Shepherds
OELMANS DORF K-9
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs
Czech German Shepherd Dogs from Alpine K9
Adlerhimmel German Shepherds For Sale - German Shepherds for Sale | Working Line German Shepherds | Adlerhimmel K9

I plan to pursue schutzhund, agility, possibly search/rescue and get the dog therapy certified. I would like to receive a puppy between December and January preferably. Honestly, I want a healthy dog that has the necessary drive for the sports I listed previously.

I would appreciate any feedback - even suggestions on additional breeders. Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry, I can't give you any specific recommendations. But I do suggest you make sure the parents and even 3 generations back have good hips/elbows. Also that the parentage is cleared for dm. Since you are interested in schutzhund, agility, sar, and dog therapy, I suggest you consider parents that are titled in one of these areas.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've seen a lot of good things being said about Schraederhaus, they are definitely worth looking into

Be aware that while you may love the idea of having the dog certified as a therapy dog, VERY few organizations will allow a dog who has been trained in a bite sport to be certified through them. You may end up having to choose one or the other


----------



## aerichards (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks, Mary Beth! I appreciate your input!


----------



## aerichards (Aug 7, 2014)

That's a great point, Shanna - I don't know why I haven't considered that before! I'll look more into Schraderhaus!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alison Bentley has a 6 week old litter right now. Iron von den Wolfen is the sire. Her female is titled in herding as well. The puppies should be capable of doing any of the things you listed.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Sequoyah shepherds out of Tennessee have an awesome program and produce wonderful working dogs! Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Some of your links are major business ventures producing LOTS of puppies with very very very few showing up being titled....their market is really companion dogs. 

Make sure that the breeder is producing dogs that get titled and that they are not just a revolving door for puppy making machines....If you want to do IPO sport, go to some clubs BEFORE you get a puppy....many breeders do not have fancy or current websites - understandable with all the newer laws...the ones that are strictly business keep theirs up, but you can find a pup through a club rather than the best tech person/website.

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

just a question -- are you also GSD Owner in Training ?


----------



## aerichards (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks, Jax! I'll check them out!


----------



## aerichards (Aug 7, 2014)

Carmspack, I am unsure what you mean by that - I have owned GSDs before in the past, but I have never pursued these sports. I have knowledge in the service dog training area though!


----------



## aerichards (Aug 7, 2014)

Wolfstraum - This is honestly a relief to hear this from you. I am aware that some of the links are business oriented, but at the same time, I appreciate a well designed website (I come from a visualization background). I will keep in mind to not be distracted by the quality of presentation


----------



## aerichards (Aug 7, 2014)

HappysMom - this breeder looks great! Thanks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

aerichards check you PM .

I thought you might have been someone else that I recently spoke to with a very similar name. 
Sent info about a litter that is drenched with SAR etc background .
Not mine.


----------

